# Pipestem Dam Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing has picked up on the pipe. We fished the middle of the lake and pulled up multiple species of fish.

The ice was around 9-10 inches thick, and there are vehicles all over the ice...we stayed on shore and used an ATV. There is still open water on the pipe, so be careful navigating if you're unfamiliar with the lake.


----------

